

United Against Islamic State - hashx
http://graphics.wsj.com/isis-strange-bedfellows/

======
programmer_dude
US and Al Qaeda together? I don't see what wsj is getting at. Why would an
islamic state be a threat to Al Qaeda? Nice troll piece wsj.

~~~
jinushaun
The article is light on facts, but al-Qaeda and ISIS are in fact enemies. They
are separate groups that share a similar ideology, but ISIS is pushing out al-
Qaeda instead of working with them.

The article also does not imply that the US and al-Qaeda are working together,
only that stopping ISIS benefits both parties.

